# E pups, 1 month old



## lhczth

They turn a month old tomorrow. 

Elena


















Red boy










White boy with either red or Elena behind.










Elena beating up RB with WB looking on.










WB, RB, Elena










And Vala. My father had cleaned up all of the sticks in the yard so Vala decided to get another one directly from the source.


----------



## DharmasMom

Awwwww. So cute!! I will be happy to take Elena off your hands, kthxbai!!


----------



## RG518

:wub:


----------



## FG167

Too cute!


----------



## selzer

They look like a fun bunch.

Congratulations.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

awwww so cute!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Ahhhh lovely chubby pups.........Just gorgeous.........:wub:


----------



## Freestep

lhczth said:


> My father had cleaned up all of the sticks in the yard so Vala decided to get another one directly from the source.


Gorgeous pups and beautiful dam! What is her breeding? She looks so much like my Luka, they could be twins... especially trying to get the "stick" out of the ground.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Bwahahaha, I love that lst photo! How freaking adorable! Can you name Red Boy, Echo?!! I love that boy!! <3 He would so be mine if I could take in another puppy! LOL!


----------



## lhczth

Freestep said:


> Gorgeous pups and beautiful dam! What is her breeding?


Vala


----------



## Hillary_Plog

OMG...they are so cute...they have trouble written ALL over their faces (those are the best kind)!


----------



## lhczth

Land sharks.  I had white boy attached to my slipper this morning. He was killing it and tugging trying to keep it from moving.


----------



## holland

Its the fun age-cute pups


----------



## lhczth

They are 5 weeks old today. 

Elena










Elena giving focus










White boy










Red boy


----------



## Ruthie

They are so cute, Lisa!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oh gosh... Can't stand the cuteness!!!!


----------



## holland

I love puppy ears...and they all have brown markings over their eyes...


----------



## FG167

Ah the focus pic! :wub:


----------



## cindy_s

I was thinking those puppies are cute, but then I saw their Mom. She just blew me away. You have to be so proud of her. What a great girl! If I was only looking for a new puppy..............:wub:


----------



## Castlemaid

Sweet pups! They sure are getting cuter by the day.


----------

